# Milan: oggi nuovi tamponi. La situazione.



## admin (6 Gennaio 2022)

Come riportato dalla GDS dopo le positività di ieri e come disposto da ATS, nella mattinata di oggi i giocatori del Milan faranno un nuovo giro di tamponi.

*Anche Il Giornale fa i nomi: quattro positivi su cinque sono Tatarusanu, Romagnoli, Tomori e Calabria.*

News precedenti

Comunicato Ufficiale del Milan: oggi 3 positivi al covid. *Sky: il Milan non riporta i nomi ma oggi all'allenamento mancavano Tomori, Calabria e Romagnoli*


----------



## kipstar (6 Gennaio 2022)

altro giro altra corsa ?
speriamo che le sorprese siano finite.....


----------



## Stex (6 Gennaio 2022)

.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS dopo le positività di ieri e come disposto da ATS, nella mattinata di oggi i giocatori del Milan faranno un nuovo giro di tamponi.
> 
> Ad oggi il Milan ha* cinque positivi totali. L'unico comunicato ufficialmente è Tatarusanu.*
> 
> ...


----------



## JoKeR (6 Gennaio 2022)

Ma annullate tutto e bona.
Se non siete capaci di trovare una soluzione ragionevole nonostante tre dosi annullate tutto please.
Perché così anche un criceto capirebbe che non si può andare avanti.
Tamponi ogni 24 ore.
Ogni 24.
Con due/tre dosi e anche se asintomatico…
Ahahha
I buoi sono scappati dalla stalla, non serve a nulla tutto questo.
Il virus circola e bona, non si può fermare.
A meno che non vogliate annullare tutto e chiudere tutto, ma tutto tutto..
Visto che a molti è piaciuto così tanto..


----------



## Nevergiveup (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS dopo le positività di ieri e come disposto da ATS, nella mattinata di oggi i giocatori del Milan faranno un nuovo giro di tamponi.
> 
> Ad oggi il Milan ha* cinque positivi totali. L'unico comunicato ufficialmente è Tatarusanu.*
> 
> ...


Scommetto che nel frattempo i cugini scoppiano di salute..che sfiga oh


----------



## ventu84090 (6 Gennaio 2022)

Inter e Monza sono state fermate con 4 positivi.. scommetto che questa volta non fanno niente..


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2022)

*Anche Il Giornale fa i nomi: quattro positivi su cinque sono Tatarusanu, Romagnoli, Tomori e Calabria. *


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS dopo le positività di ieri e come disposto da ATS, nella mattinata di oggi i giocatori del Milan faranno un nuovo giro di tamponi.
> 
> Ad oggi il Milan ha* cinque positivi totali. L'unico comunicato ufficialmente è Tatarusanu.*
> 
> ...


Ma i tamponi li fanno le asl?
Ma non si vergognano anche solo a dirlo dato che ci sono intere famiglie chiuse in casa da settimane ad aspettare nonchè imprenditori/dipendenti che si vedono impossibilitati a lavorare che aspettano la grazia e questi signorini danno la caccia al contagio.
Ma chiudete tutto e andate a lavorare.

Certo che, due anni dopo, devo dire che è proprio andato tutto bene.
3 dosi di vaccino dopo e un centinaio di tamponi dopo a testa è proprio andato tutto bene.
Siamo rinati con un fiore.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Anche i giornali da i nomi: quattro positivi su cinque sono Tatarusanu, Romagnoli, Tomori e Calabria. *


Ancora con sta privacy?
Gazidis e scaroni vedrete che faranno contagiare tutti pur di coprire il nome .

Siamo tutti positivi, nessuno scagli la pietra. -cit-
E' una società allo sbando. Estinguiamoci come i dinosauri.


----------



## gabuz (6 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta privacy?
> Gazidis e scaroni vedrete che faranno contagiare tutti pur di coprire il nome .
> 
> Siamo tutti positivi, nessuno scagli la pietra. -cit-
> E' una società allo sbando. Estinguiamoci come i dinosauri.


Solamente perchè viene rispettata una scelta del giocatore (perché questo è) non significa che il positivo non sia già in isolamento.
Non è la società che lo occulta e lo tiene nel gruppo ad infettare gli altri!

Ma come ragionate??? Pur di dar contro si da voce alla follia


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2022)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Solamente perchè viene rispettata una scelta del giocatore (perché questo è) non significa che il positivo non sia già in isolamento.
> Non è la società che lo occulta e lo tiene nel gruppo ad infettare gli altri!
> 
> Ma come ragionate??? Pur di dar contro si da voce alla follia


Guarda che non hai capito la mia provocazione.
Che il giocatore è in isolamento non ci sono dubbi e ci mancherebbe pure.

Io volevo dire, per paradosso, ovviamente, devo specificarlo perchè è palese che non l'hai capito, che la nostra dirigenza dell'amore pur di coprire la privacy sarebbe capace di dichiarare tutta la rosa positiva.

Che senso ha giocare ancora con la privacy se tra poche ore riusciremo a risalire al nome del misterioso positivo?
E' una mossa goffa quanto stupida.

Ieri ci siamo raccontati che il giocatore lo fa per proteggere i propri cari, i quali è giusto siano informati dallo stesso e non mezzo stampa, oggi che favola raccontiamo??


----------



## bmb (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS dopo le positività di ieri e come disposto da ATS, nella mattinata di oggi i giocatori del Milan faranno un nuovo giro di tamponi.
> 
> *Anche Il Giornale fa i nomi: quattro positivi su cinque sono Tatarusanu, Romagnoli, Tomori e Calabria.*
> 
> ...


Ovviamente noi paghiamo le conseguenze peggio di tutti. Perdiamo tutta la difesa titolare e dobbiamo scendere in campo. Gli altri perdono Cordaz e Joe Satriani.


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ovviamente noi paghiamo le conseguenze peggio di tutti. Perdiamo tutta la difesa titolare e dobbiamo scendere in campo. Gli altri perdono Cordaz e Joe Satriani.


La lotta scudetto è ancora aperta"cit. dopo Empoli-Milan.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS dopo le positività di ieri e come disposto da ATS, nella mattinata di oggi i giocatori del Milan faranno un nuovo giro di tamponi.
> 
> *Anche Il Giornale fa i nomi: quattro positivi su cinque sono Tatarusanu, Romagnoli, Tomori e Calabria.*
> 
> ...


sicuramente ci saranno altri positivi.. se saranno dei difensori giochiamo con bakayoko centrale? saele terzino?


----------



## mil77 (6 Gennaio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ovviamente noi paghiamo le conseguenze peggio di tutti. Perdiamo tutta la difesa titolare e dobbiamo scendere in campo. Gli altri perdono Cordaz e Joe Satriani.


Io attenderei l'esito dei tamponi di oggi prima di dire che dobbiamo scendere in campo....nel caso dovessimo scendere in campo non c'è solo oggi, ma anche Venezia domenica nelle stesse condizioni (e forse è pure peggio).


----------



## Pit96 (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS dopo le positività di ieri e come disposto da ATS, nella mattinata di oggi i giocatori del Milan faranno un nuovo giro di tamponi.
> 
> *Anche Il Giornale fa i nomi: quattro positivi su cinque sono Tatarusanu, Romagnoli, Tomori e Calabria.*
> 
> ...


L'avevamo detto che il Milan avrebbe iniziato a fare sul serio. Come avevamo detto che fino a un'ora dalla partita la formazione non sarebbe stata al sicuro


----------



## mil77 (6 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma i tamponi li fanno le asl?
> Ma non si vergognano anche solo a dirlo dato che ci sono intere famiglie chiuse in casa da settimane ad aspettare nonchè imprenditori/dipendenti che si vedono impossibilitati a lavorare che aspettano la grazia e questi signorini danno la caccia al contagio.
> Ma chiudete tutto e andate a lavorare.
> 
> ...


No i tamponi non li fanno le asl. I tamponi molecolari li fanno le società che se li pagano e vengono analizzati da laboratori che pagano le società. La asl da solo indicazioni se fare un altro giro di tamponi o no.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> No i tamponi non li fanno le asl. I tamponi molecolari li fanno le società che se li pagano e vengono analizzati da laboratori che pagano le società. La asl da solo indicazioni se fare un altro giro di tamponi o no.


Almeno questo. 
Giocassero al piccolo biologo da soli.


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS dopo le positività di ieri e come disposto da ATS, nella mattinata di oggi i giocatori del Milan faranno un nuovo giro di tamponi.
> 
> *Anche Il Giornale fa i nomi: quattro positivi su cinque sono Tatarusanu, Romagnoli, Tomori e Calabria.*
> 
> ...


Così non possiamo giocare, è una buffonata


----------



## unbreakable (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS dopo le positività di ieri e come disposto da ATS, nella mattinata di oggi i giocatori del Milan faranno un nuovo giro di tamponi.
> 
> *Anche Il Giornale fa i nomi: quattro positivi su cinque sono Tatarusanu, Romagnoli, Tomori e Calabria.*
> 
> ...


il quinto sarà theo hernandez..è un covid di reparto..covid batte milan 4-0..pioli quanti minuti ha nelle gambe ..se manca un altro difensore potrebbe entrare lui


----------

